# Homemade Banana Puddin'



## Raine (Jun 30, 2005)

Homemade Banana Puddin'


Custard
1 ½ cups sugar
2 tablespoons flour
1 ½ cups evaporated milk
3 eggs, separated(whites go for meringue) 
1 stick butter
1 teaspoon vanilla(I like at least two)
3 or 4 bananas, not too ripe; but soft
vanilla wafers

Mix sugar and flour in a saucepan. Separate eggs, reserving the whites for meringue. Stir yolks with a fork until well blended. Place saucepan on low heat, stirring often until custard forms and the mixture thickens. Remove from heat. Add butter. Allow to cool. Add vanilla.

Line a 9" x 5 ½ " x 2 ½" glass baking dish with vanilla wafers. Slice bananas over wafers. Repeat twice. Pour cooled custard over wafers/bananas.

Meringue
cream of tartar
½ cup sugar
½ teaspoon vanilla
3 egg whites left from custard

Pre-heat oven to 350°. Add a couple sprinkles of cream of tartar to 3 egg whites, left from custard. Using an electric mixer, beat until frothy. Continue beating, adding ½ cup sugar and ½ teaspoon vanilla. Spread over top. Bake until brown for 10 or 15 minutes.


----------

